# Mason bees not fully developing?



## Akademee (Apr 5, 2020)

How much sun do your mason bee hives get? It is possible that they got too warm and killed the larva.


----------



## DrakeJ (Apr 17, 2020)

I don't feel the got over heated, if anything they might have not got enough warmth to fully develop. Should houses be in sun or shade? All were oriented with the open tubes facing south.


----------



## Hops Brewster (Jun 17, 2014)

Drake, you don't show your location so my answer refers to blue mason bees here in the west. Eastern or red mason bees may be different; in nature blue bees build their nests in holes in dead trees in forested areas. There will be mixed sun and shade. They usually orient their nests to generally face southeast to east, sometimes south. there are several competing or predator species, as well as diseases that can kill MBs at various stages of development.

Keep them out of direct sunlight in full summer. Process the cocoons in late autumn, early winter.


----------

